# 10-11-09 DOE AT 8 YDS.



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Shot a nice doe at 8 yards at 7:30 this morning. She piled up at 30 yards, cool and very windy hunt in brazoria county, muzzy 100gr 3 blade did a good job.


----------



## corkyboy10 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Doe*

Good job Wade your a killer.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't ya love it that close. Good job.


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

good job! I am still looking for my first bow kill. I think it will happen soon enough! Stay tuned!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Awesome! That's going to be some good eatin'.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice job, Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG Man!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job congrats.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

8yds. Dude that is close. Looks like a pretty good sized doe too. That adrenal gland gets pumping at that distance. Congrats.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Man that is close!! Good job Congrats.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

2 thumbs up. Great job.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool!

TH


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work bro....


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

very nice, congrats.


----------

